# Sad ending to TUF 2



## ajs1976 (Nov 7, 2005)

From UFC.tv



> 11/06/2005
> *A Loss in The Family*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Solidman82 (Nov 8, 2005)

That's just downwright wrong! Why do Moms ever have to die!!


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Nov 8, 2005)

doc clean said:
			
		

> From UFC.tv


 
Condolences. My mother is waiting on a kidney transplant. Without it she will die, so I sympathize with this martial artist's loss.


----------

